# Riders in your area.



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I was thinking that it may be a cool idea if we sort of setup a way to find other "urban/dj/park" riders in our area. Just a more expeditious way of connecting with other folks perhaps. 

I am riding in Baltimore right now. 

Hopefully this can help some folks out.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm in Idaho Springs, Colorado.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Sacramental, CA


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

Providence RI

or 

Central New Jersey


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 12, 2007)

Louisville KY, the 5-0-2!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

highland/milford, MI


----------



## lostboys (Aug 7, 2007)

adams conty pa


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

Epschoenly said:


> I was thinking that it may be a cool idea if we sort of setup a way to find other "urban/dj/park" riders in our area. Just a more expeditious way of connecting with other folks perhaps.
> 
> I am riding in Baltimore right now.
> 
> Hopefully this can help some folks out.


snap i'm in bmore too...live in canton. you?


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Orlando Florida


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Walnut Creek, CA


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

over a 10 foot bridge from oakland on the island of alameda.....bay sh!t cali


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Philly


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

winston salem NC


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

Sherman Oaks, CA

:thumbsup:


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Winnipeg MB, Canada


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm in Rockland, NY on the border of Bergen, NJ

no one rides 24'' or 26'' urban/DJ around here


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

chapel hell/hill NC

home of the Tar Fails and enough hippies to make a pachouli cloud

oh yeah, theres a bit of stuff to ride and a lot of prius hops to be thrown as well and occasional bum jumps and stuff, a little bit of street and im the only person my age who knows how to hit something to transition :-\

ask cholo he'll confirm it...


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Dallas,TX


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ptx....


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

Santa Cruz/Aptos, CA


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Los Angeles


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

world circuit.

Osaka, Japan.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

the same side of the bridge as Mack a nator

Oakland, CA


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

south williamsport PA, 
home of the little league world series!!!
(the security doesnt like it when you ride your bike through a week before the games start and the stairs and stuff and then get a job there a week later lol


----------



## Bost (Sep 1, 2007)

atl ga


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Perth, AUSTRALIA BIATCHES!!!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

ebfreerider510 said:


> the same side of the bridge as Mack a nator
> 
> Oakland, CA


do you ghostride stuff on E while listening to mista fab?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

JBsoxB said:


> do you ghostride stuff on E while listening to mista fab?


do i go dumb at the sideshow? yes, indeed. only when i've got my trusty hyphy juice though










edit: and just some food for thought


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

me and mistah fab are always thizzin and ghostriding the bus


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

*B* said:


> Dallas,TX


You ever hit the foam pit at Eisenberg's? I'll be coming to Dallas to visit my parents this winter... we should hit up some parks or dj's while I'm down there...


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Other side of the Bridge

Walnut Creek


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

Heart of pa amish/dutch country, Lancaster, PA


----------



## AnnArborDJer (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann Arbor/Milford, MI


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

ebfreerider510 said:


>


Funny you posted the Hyphy Juice pic...my frat's parties are actually sponsored by Hyphy Juice. 

The "Grapple" flavor + vodka = WIN!! :thumbsup:

Oh yeah, I'm from Berkeley. If any of you locals wanna hit up Sandhill and get torched at the track, lemme know.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

actually thats a few bridges


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

ebfree forgot the most important pic of all.....


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

mack-a-nator said:


> ebfree forgot the most important pic of all.....


oh i didn't forget, i was leaving it for you


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

ladysmith, wi
look it up. ha.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> You ever hit the foam pit at Eisenberg's? I'll be coming to Dallas to visit my parents this winter... we should hit up some parks or dj's while I'm down there...


Eisenbergs is about 25 min away...I live in down town. There is also a concrete park in Allen with a 4x/dj track about 40 min away. Hit me up when your coming down. I would also get on...
http://www.rogueposse.net/phpBB2/index.php?sid=1229c37997034673c67333f7f56d829e

These guys are cool to ride with and know all the spots. B


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

ventura county socal


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Formerbmx37 said:


> ventura county socal


Where in Ventura?

I'm originally from Oak Park, CA (near Agoura Hills, Westlake, T.O., etc.). Parents live in Simi Valley now...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Ray Bao said:


> Where in Ventura?
> 
> I'm originally from Oak Park, CA (near Agoura Hills, Westlake, T.O., etc.). Parents live in Simi Valley now...


mandalay beach ftw


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

essex, UK


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

South Holland...crap country...oh and in the summers Croatia...they've set up there own local bike shop in my village and it's covered with bulletholes, and they've also made a DH and XC track up in the mined woods, you know...adds adrenaline...get of the track? your gonna blow up hehehe (wiggly legs)


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

Going back and forth between Germany and Virginia Beach VA!

Ride on
Chris
Leafcycles


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ray Bao said:


> Where in Ventura?
> 
> I'm originally from Oak Park, CA (near Agoura Hills, Westlake, T.O., etc.). Parents live in Simi Valley now...


not in ventura just ventura county
im in camarillo but i spend alot of time in thousand oaks


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

gop427 said:


> Heart of pa amish/dutch country, Lancaster, PA


hey i used to live there

i lived in mainhiem township


----------



## j2thec (May 5, 2007)

Centerville Ohio


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

aeffertz91 said:


> ladysmith, wi
> look it up. ha.


BAHAHAHAHA, i thought my town was small...


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

Boston, Mass, home of Evil bikes.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

LAMO, County , east bay , right out side of dud C, hill of cross, what everthe **** u want to call it


----------

